# Samsung LCD monitor goes black repeatedly



## Sinjin70 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a Samsung LCD Syncmaster 906BW and a fairly new NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 video card. My problem started a couple days ago where the display will go black and will not come back on unless I push the power button off then on again. This works untill it goes black again after another 15 seconds. I've checked all connections (power, VGA), checked that display and video card drivers are the most current, even removed the video card and put back in, I've replayed monitor power cord with another. I've double checked power saving settings and they are set to "never" for display and for computer sleep. If the computer is powered down for a couple hours then this "problem" doesn't start up for 20-30 minutes, but inevitably no matter what I've tried it continues. So far I'm stumped and would love to hear some input from you guys. I haven't tried switching it out with my old CRT display to see what that would do, I guess that would tell me if it was the monitor or not. Anyway, looking forward to your comments!!


----------



## Sinjin70 (Feb 22, 2011)

So I've continued on with the troubleshooting and hooked up an old Dell CRT monitor. Everything ran fine with no blacking out on that monitor so I guess we can isolate it to the Samsung LCD monitor right? Does it sound like it's something that can be resolved with something in the settings, like I said I've switched out the power cord to the monitor, I haven't tried another VGA or DVI for that matter. Would love to hear some feedback from all you smart techies out there! Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

From your description .. and if it goes Black suddenly ..
(did it start random flashing for a couple of days before it blacked out??)
My first guess would be the Fluorescent backlight power supply in the monitor.

If it's less than 3 year old .. Go to the Samsung warranty site .. 
I've had to send 3 monitors back because of the Fluorescent backlight .. 1 was a supply problem.
It wouldn't stay lit for even 15 seconds.
No change for anything ... Even the shipping back if free.

For this reason .. My next monitor(s) will be the LED backlite versions.

And welcome to the TSG forum.


----------



## clabbers (Feb 20, 2011)

Noyb, are you saying not to get a monitor with a florescent backlight? Do they seem to have problems? 

I'm having a similar random issue with my TTX LCD monitor except I'm thinking it's possessed or really likes me. If I leave the room and come back in a bit later the monitor goes off and when it sees me  (no I do not have a webcam) it comes back on without my touching the mouse, keyboard or anything. I've been watching too much SciFi I guess. It doesn't do this when I'm in the room interestingly enough - just when I'm out. Must be lonely. It is nine years old and I guess it deserves it's eccentricity.  Maybe if you talk nice to your monitor it will appreciate your attention. "Samsung, we have to talk...."

I did have a brief legitimate problem before this when the monitor kept going off but I realized the cable into the bottom of the monitor was pulling a tiny bit too tight and small movements of the desk must have been breaking the connection. Taking the cable off and putting it back on fixed the issue. Maybe it's going on on it's own is a way of thanking me.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

clabbers said:


> Noyb, are you saying NOT to get a monitor with a florescent backlight? Do they seem to have problems?


That's my opinion ..
Florescent's have a limited life span .. MTBF .. Mean Time Between Failure .. Measured in Hours.
LEDs should last forever .. Or till you want to get a new monitor.

The newer Monitor/TVs are coming out now with LED backlights ...
Less power consumption, longer life .. And they should last as long as the LCD screen.

I just wish the current style wasn't the shiny/glossy bezels that show finger prints, scratches and shines back at me.
I want to see what's on the screen .. Not the reflections in the Bezel.


----------



## clabbers (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion. I appreciate it. I've been babying my precious system for nearly nine years and it still works fine but I'm thinking of upgrading this year and let this system do it's thing for a family member who only does email and moderate surfing. 

I was looking at monitors last week in Best Buy and came out with my head spinning. I love touch screens but, like you, fingerprints, nose prints, paw prints, ketchup, you name it, give me the creeps when I see them on the screen. I'm a totally crapulent housekeeper but my screen must be spotless. I'll keep the LED backlight in mind though because I do like to get the best technology I can afford because I want whatever comes next to last as many years as my computer baby is lasting. 

I'm lucky machines like me. My first computer was a windows 3.1 and when I passed it on the people who have it and still! use it for a couple of really good childrens games. I was just given the first personal computer embroidery machine ever made for public use and it needs windows 3.1 to run it (program needs dos) but the folks with my first computer won't give it back. How many people do you know are looking for a working windows 3.1 computer to say nothing of monitor, cables, etc?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My normal rule is to never get a monitor from where you can't take it back if you don't like it ...
(thinking primarly bad pixels)

My new Samsung 2443BWT's came from Newegg .. Because it was the only place where I could find the matte black bezels.
I was lucky .. Both monitors came in perfect condition.
One was the monitor that blew the florescent suppy and Samsung replaced it with a better (newer) but Identical looking monitor.

I'm absolutely paranoid that the motherboard my XP workhorse will die .. And I'll be *forced* to use my newer Windows 7 computer.
I've been upgrading my older XP computer for a backup just in case .. It still runs better than Windows 7 and I can do more on it.

The way computers (operating systems) seem to be going .. I'm thinking about taking up fishing for a hobby.


----------



## Sinjin70 (Feb 22, 2011)

So I did some more troubleshooting today. I brought in my son's tower, an older HP with a PNY video card and hooked it up to the Samsung monitor and it continued to do the same thing with that computer hooked up to it. Screen going black, only way to get picture to come back on is to turn monitor power off then on again. I also tried several different cords DVI, other VGA cords, switched out the DVI/VGA adapter, etc.

Thanks for your response Noyb! I've been reading up on the monitors backlight and according to the Samsung site if you let your monitor do a self check (monitor powered up while not connected to the computer) if the "Check signal cable" box is up and floating around the screen then it shouldn't be a backlight problem. Of course my box shows up fine and is floating around the screen as it should.

I don't think I'm covered under the warrenty anymore and I know that my system runs fine with a different monitor so I might need to break down and get a new one. I guess I'll splurge and get a 23"!! LOL Do you think it's even worth exploring a repair of that monitor? If anybody has an opinion on what might be wrong I would still appreciate your responses! Thanks!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

> if the "Check signal cable" box is up and floating around the screen then it shouldn't be a backlight problem.


For how long ???
I'd connect it to the computer .. Wait til it goes Black .. Then disconnect the video cable ...
Does the check signal box appear ??

It sounds like you've already found the monitor is faulty by replacing it with a working one.


> I guess I'll splurge and get a 23"!!


I don't judge a monitor size by it's diagonal size .. (23") .. I look at the height.
My 24" wide screen monitors are 12 7/8" tall .. About the same as my old 20" 4/3rd aspect ratio .. (viewable size)



> Do you think it's even worth exploring a repair of that monitor?


No .. Not if you can find an LED backlight version.
It's days are numbered .. Even if you can fix it.


----------

